# Need Driver for new webcam!



## rollcage (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi

I need the driver for this webcam -> svb - 0200 (SVB Black Eye Super), 
yes tried the cd not working, the svbinternational.com is not helping either. 
plz help

..

*imshopping.rediff.com/shopping/pixs/4463/b/blkeyspr2mp-1.jpg
THE BLACKEYE SUPER WebCam
2 MEGA PIXEL interpolated /USB / SPECIAL  EFFECTS & ZOOM/
NEW VISTA COMPATIBLE MODEL (vista drivers included)
Brand:SVB (ISO9001: 2000 Certified)
Warranty:1 Year
Lens: 2 layer Glasses lens.
Interface: USB2.0.  1.1
Frame Rate: with VGA (640*480) format, frame rate being 30fps.
Automatic exposure control; Auto/Manual white balance.
Color: RGB24 (true color: 24bit).
Image Sensor: 1/4 CMOS VGA sensor.
6 LED FOR NIGHT VISION FUNCTION
METAL SHELL WITH BRIGHTNESS APPERANCE
Image Resolution: 640*480; 1600*1200.
Resolution: 2 mega pixels (interpolated).  1280X960 WITH CIF,
Support capture of both still and streaming image.
Online snapshot button.
Built in Microphone.
1 white LED indicator light for night view (automatic night light on)
14 TYPES OF DIFFERENT Special Effects & Zoom function
10 UNIQUE PHOTO FRAMES
LOW POWER CONSUMPTION UP TO 160MW


----------



## paid (Mar 9, 2008)

check if this one works *www.svbinternational.com/drivers.p.../drivers_dir/drv-blkeyedlx-ZS211-feb,2007.zip


----------



## rollcage (Mar 9, 2008)

no ya this one didnt worked ..

EDIT:

Oh man,.. Finally found it myself 

*www.2shared.com/file/2959755/26c2a973/dvrblackeyesuperXP_20MP.html

this one worked .. now finally its working wooooooooooooh!
Thx anyways


----------



## aaryanindya (Jan 4, 2009)

Dear friend, 

i driver cd is also not working
i tried on ur suggested  link but that also not working - 

can u please mail me the setup file.. which u downloaded from 2shared.com.

thanks in advance..

Vishal
aaryanindya200@yahoo.com


----------



## HDW (Jan 16, 2009)

How irresponsible of you to not even look back at the post you were so desperate to seek help from.

Thx

*EDIT:*
Anybody else wanting the driver? In case you don't find the driver here for the download (I sent it to the editor to host here), then just email the person above at AaryanIndya200@Yahoo.com, I sent him the driver.

But you are going to be EXTREMELY disappointed by the COMPLETE quality of this junk webcam.

Thx


----------

